

United and Orbitz sue Skiplagged, a service you should totally use - ejstronge
http://boingboing.net/2014/12/30/united-and-orbitz-sue-skiplagg.html

======
ejstronge
I should have linked to the CNN article[1] - I didn't realize the Boing Boing
article was simply a copy-and-paste job.

[1] [http://fox13now.com/2014/12/29/united-airlines-
sues-22-year-...](http://fox13now.com/2014/12/29/united-airlines-sues-22-year-
old-who-found-method-for-buying-cheaper-plane-tickets/)

